
Show HN: Poetry Every Day – Poetry as a Service - projproj
https://poetryeveryday.com
======
gull
I liked how focused and simple this is.

It may look better if some sentences didn't break to a second line.

I wish I could pay per month. For me it's the principle, I want to try before
I commit.

> "Poetry Every Day has the ability to keep track of which poem emails are
> opened."

Since you can't control how I read email, how does this work? Do I visit a web
page to read the poem, or do I read it from my inbox?

~~~
projproj
Great points. Thanks for the feedback.

I ended up deciding on yearly pricing to keep processing costs down. Each
charge is .30 + 2.9%, so it's cheaper for me if I only charge once a year.
Monthly pricing is something I'm going to have to really consider. Or maybe a
free month to get started. Thanks for the perspective.

My email provider (Mandrill) allows you to choose whether you want to track
opens on each email you send. I'm guessing they use some sort of tracking
pixel. So you still get the poems in your inbox, but they watch their servers
for if that pixel was requested.

------
cptaffe
Not taking my $10/yr. [https://www.poets.org/poetsorg/poem-
day](https://www.poets.org/poetsorg/poem-day)

~~~
projproj
Thanks for the feedback!

After I started building Poetry Every Day, I ran across that very site. I
continued building because I think they attract a different type of reader
than I am envisioning would be interested in Poetry Every Day. The focus of
Poetry Every Day is providing poetry that has stood the test of time. The
focus of the American Academy of Poets is to showcase its (living) members'
work, interspersed with some classic poetry. That's not at all a bad thing,
but I think there are people who are interested in classic poetry that are not
interested in contemporary poetry. Those are the people I created Poetry Every
Day for.

